# Feeling high



## RoyalsFan (Aug 28, 2011)

Sometimes I get this odd feeling where I feel sort of high. That really doesn't do the feeling justice, but it's the best I can do. I never really have any weird visuals though. I've never questioned my surroundings or thought I was dreaming. Nothing has ever looked weird, 2D, or flat. And I feel real (I'm not even sure what feeling fake would feel like.) Could this potentially just be bad anxiety and not derealization? Just anxiety alone? Any thoughts? I know derealization is inherent of anxiety, but you guys get what I'm saying.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like Derealization to me. Usually happens from anxiety. Next step after Bad anxiety is often derealization. Can also be caused by lack of sleep, trauma and marijuana. Hopefully not all at the same time. lol


----------



## RoyalsFan (Aug 28, 2011)

Then why don't I have many of the other symptoms people discuss on this message board? Like why don't I ever feel like I am in a dream state? Or why do I never feel unreal? Or question my reality? I mean every time I look in the mirror, I still look like the exact same person. I guess to me, derealization would mean, that the anxiety would cause some problems with my reality. And all I feel is a little high sometimes.. I'm not doubting that I am having terrible anxiety, but could that be all? I mean does it really seem like we should jump from point A to point B so quickly when I don't show any other symptoms?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

unfortunately........your description doesn't .................i have words for my experiences, so it's hard to relate to people who dont have words for it?.


----------



## RoyalsFan (Aug 28, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> unfortunately........your description doesn't .................i have words for my experiences, so it's hard to relate to people who dont have words for it?.


What do you mean?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

RoyalsFan said:


> Sometimes I get this odd feeling where I feel sort of high. That really doesn't do the feeling justice, but it's the best I can do. I never really have any weird visuals though. I've never questioned my surroundings or thought I was dreaming. Nothing has ever looked weird, 2D, or flat. And I feel real (I'm not even sure what feeling fake would feel like.) Could this potentially just be bad anxiety and not derealization? Just anxiety alone? Any thoughts? I know derealization is inherent of anxiety, but you guys get what I'm saying.


Doesn't sound like DP/DR to me. When you say "feeling high" -- I've also never been high. Usually most people come here and connect pretty quickly to the descriptions given. If you don't, I'm not sure what's going on.

Have you taken a recreational drug that made you high, and the "high" -- a more "positive" high has remained?

Someone who has gotten high would have to answer that.

I don't hear DP or DR here? I hear the residual effects of a high? Can you describe this "high" in greater detail. Is it anxiety?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

After I smoked weed a couple times I had this feeling of waking up into a dream. I know it sounds weird, It felt like I was all the sudden in a dream. When I tried to relate to people no one else felt the same thing, I thought this was a bad trip but I later found out that this was depersonalizing or dissociating as a result of smoking weed. So I can see what you mean if you always feel high.


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

@ Sandy, your site is good but there is no provisions for comments, just saying.....would be good to be able to leave a comment, can you add this to your site ?

Sorry, back on topic


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

can you describe in more detail what "high" feels like to you?


----------

